# Остеофиты



## Тамара5 (27 Сен 2008)

Три года назад удалили остеофиты с правой стороны поясничного отдела позвоночника(стало еще хуже) ,с левой строны остались ,боль постоянная.А еще теперь в шейном отделе отделе обнаружили разрастание остеофитов.Что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Остеофиты*

Постите, непонятно!


----------

